# How do I add a chip identifier in a driver?



## Bocha (Feb 12, 2014)

I want to use PCMCIA ExpressCard ST-LAB RS-232. I insert it in a slot and get 

```
cardbus0: <simple comms, UART> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
```

Ok, so I check `pciconf -lv` to check how is it recognized and see:


```
none3@pci0:7:0:0:       class=0x070002 card=0x00011000 chip=0x98209710 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NetMos Technology'
    device     = 'PCI 9820 Multi-I/O Controller'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = UART
```

So I decide to add this device to the driver /usr/src/sys/dev/uart/uart_bus_pci.c where it belongs, and there among others I suddenly see this string:


```
{ 0x9710, 0x9820, 0x1000, 1, "NetMos NM9820 Serial Port", 0x10 },
```

That's exactly what I was going to add, but it is already there. What do I do wrong so my card is not recognized then?

UPD1: Wait, "rev=0x01" and the last part of the string "0x10" - is that what's causing it? I have an older/newer revision of the card? Or am I wrong again? I actually have no idea what all this stuff means, I'm totally not a programmer.


----------

